
Spotify: context switching done right - cdbattags
https://cdbattaglia.com/words/spotify-context-switching-done-right
======
cdbattags
Hiya, folks! I'm starting this a series of how CTOs and product owners attempt
to keep track of all different "contexts" surrounding the same data/product.
Spotify is a great example with their supposed C++ master lib.

